# Stopping Valium - cold turkey



## benzo looser (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi, I've read often to taper off valium. I got my script from some junkie dr's office, and have now filled my 90 pill 10mg scrip 2 times. I want to say I've taken it over the course of 3 months, about 10 or 20 mg a day, gone as far as 30 mg a few times on the weekend. 

I had taken it once before. Took 120 10 mg pills over the course of 2 or 3 months. I stopped when I ran out, and sweat every night for a week, then felt fine.

I'm going cold turkey again, and won't mess around with benzos anymore due to everything I've read suggesting they are only to be used for the short term.

Anyone else think 3 months of daily use at about 20 mg's a day is too much to stop cold turkey? I personally think I can do it - and will ****ing exercise my way through it if I have too.... I'm in really really good lean/muscular shape at 28 years old - male.

But god damn, part of me just wants to continue taking 5 mg a day period, for my social anxiety. But from what I've read, benzos just aren't supposed to be taken long term, and I don't want to look back in 3 years with regret.... 

I am also on 10 mg of lexapro a day and have been for 2 years now. No plan on getting off the lexapro as of now.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I am not sure, 3 months is kind of in the grey area for stopping cold turkey. Though you have been on a low dose.

Overall, you've taken more than twice as much over a slightly longer time period than the last time you took it. So you're withdrawals will likely be worse. Although you'd probably survive going cold turkey now because of the possible risks (seizures/death) I won't advise you to do that. My advice personally, if you want to get off of it quickly is to drop down to like 5 mg daily for a week. then 5 mg every other day or every couple days for a bit longer. Valium has such a long half life that I think it'd be safe to taper off in such a manner as you would recognize symptoms that are worse than your previous withdrawal symptoms and just take half a pill to be on the safe side. Also be careful of anything that reduces your seizure threshold while doing this. (I'm not sure if lexapro does, you'll have to look it up.) 

It would be a good idea to call your doctor and pharmacist and ask them as well. They should know better than most of us do. Good luck sir!


----------



## benzo looser (Jul 22, 2012)

Ask my Dr! lol, that looser is so high on pills, who knows what he's retained from medical school except that he believes he's legally allowed to write anything to anyone - and is currently being investigated by the feds; he told me this, then explained that the top 3 meds he was getting in trouble for giving out a lot are popular, 'because they work'...... Yea, at making the drug dealers and junkies in his clinic happy... I was told if I walked out with less than 3 scripts I was wasting my money!!! Apparently the popular cocktail is Soma, Xanex, and Vicodin - all highest dose and highest pill count.

I only went to him in the first place for medical marijuana, which he gives to anyone and everyone - sweet, I'm all for that... But the pills are a whole different ball game, and I regret ever asking for them. I live outside Detroit. 

I want to add that the cold night sweats could have been from my switch from Lexapro to a generic (forget name), now I'm on another generic that is just as good as the Lexapro. This switch unfortunately happened the same day i ran out of my India Valiums, so i can't be 100 percent sure i was detoxing off diazepam. I'll be sure to let the forum know though in a few days 

Thanks for the reply and good wishes!!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

if you're doctor sucks, call a nurse hotline, or another doctor, or a pharmacist or addiction specialist like I said. You sounded concerned about withdrawaling. Just trying to keep you safe. Many doctors unfortunately don't know what they should know. If you're concerned about dangerous withdrawals, ask a specialist so you don't end up in the ER. good luck.


----------



## lit (Feb 9, 2010)

Everything istayhome said, why stop cold turkey, do you have any meds at hand, can you get more?. if so do a fast tapper over 2-3 weeks see how you feel.

If you can get some more Valium your in a good position to do this many people get screwed by there doc's and have to suffer bad withdrawals due to dumm *** doctors pulling them of med's or getting there licence taken, might as well use it to your advantage.

Your doing the right thing, sounds like your doctors going to get in some S++T very soon and more than likely is going to leave a lot of people having to stop cold turkey.


----------



## benzo looser (Jul 22, 2012)

I have 130 pills left. I had 3 scrips filled, hadn't gotten into one yet, so I took 60 (first script) then 50 of the 90 from my second script, and have one 90 count bottle left. I still need to cancel that next dr appointment coming up in a couple weeks ... So I've taken a total of 110 10 mg pills over 2.5 months..... No weaning for this guy. I'll let you know how it goes... Beginning of day 2 of no valium.


----------



## benzo looser (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry I didn't clarify that I wasn't going through the whole bottle by the time I got the next. I was stock piling them for when he got busted or I moved - it's just recently that I've wanted to stop taking these because - while I've been taking them everyday and that's not good or necessary for my anxiety. It's only good for my feel good buzz. I do intend on keeping what I do have for future anxiousness - because they do work. 

But yea, I used slightly more the first go around.


----------



## BrianMook (Dec 14, 2009)

Cold Turkey is rough to say the least, it might not be the best choice but I do understand wanting to get off this drug.

I was forced to go cold turkey a year ago, (I've been on 2.5-3mg of klonopin daily for the past 4 years) made it 9-10 days before I called my doctors office and told them if they don't refill my medication I'd take legal action. 

Without a doubt the worst days of my life.

Benzo Looser if you don't mind me asking 

What is your employment Status?

What is your living situation? (ie; parents,alone)


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Sigh, if you have been taking any benzodiazepine for over a month daily, than you need to titrate down. it's a known fact. it is set in stone unless you want extreme paranoia, depersonlization, insomnia, involuntary muscle twitching-fasciculation. and in the worse case scenario seizures can happen, including a grand-mal seizure. Especially if you have had seizures in the past. It's not fun, in fact it's hell. I was out of my benzos once for three days. I thought people were looking through my windows. I felt like i was floating away from myself. I was almost to paranoid to step outside to my mail box. And i felt like I was going to die. That something was fundamentally wrong with me as a person and I was crying to my girlfriend about how different I looked and felt. she kept saying "honey you look the same".

I will never let that happen again. And that was just 3 days in before i got another script. Be careful!!!!


----------



## paravoid (Jun 18, 2012)

I wouldn't stop cold turkey. You might get some very horrible withdrawal symptoms by doing that. I really advise you consult your doctor. I've heard of people needing to be hospitalized after stopping benzos cold turkey.


----------



## benzo looser (Jul 22, 2012)

It's been 3 or 4 days now with no problems. 

Mook, I do very good for myself! Have a house paid in cash, a bachelors degree, and 0 debt. I even have a car and a sports bike - paid in full  

However, I do live alone, and really miss the constant companionship I once had. I ended a 7 year relationship back in December and it's been a slow process to make new contacts. Much harder when you choose to work alone, as that's who I find most of my new acquaintances friends or social crowds are comprised of - fellow coworkers. My mom pushes me to just volunteer, and she's right - I should. I need much more social interaction than I get. 

I don't want to turn this into a help benzo looser develop a well rounded life thread. I know what needs to be done, and I am in the process of doing it. Thanks though, because those -are- the questions that need to be asked and answered to figure out how to better your life. Don't have a job, live by yourself, never leave the house - yea you will feel anxious around people, you aren't teaching yourself to socialize, you're teaching yourself to be a recluse. Self affirming affirmations are huge as well. Tell yourself enough that you have poor serotonin re uptake with no actual factual clue, and you'll believe it without a doubt. 

I'll definitely be honest with you guys and let you know if I start feeling sick or paranoid or agitated in anyway. Agitated compulsiveness and no filter at the mouth is what raised my doubts of continuing to take the valium in the quantity I was taking it. Like I said in my first post, I do wish I could take it at 5 mg's a day. It works. But now I want it out of my system.

Don't worry, I'm not going to go into a seizure. I've never had a seizure, and my 2.5 months of average 15 mg a day valium use is not going to cause one. 

Thank you for posting people! I wish you all the best


----------



## benzo looser (Jul 22, 2012)

Well - I woke up today feeling a little of that out of body feeling. I also sweat for the first time, so I guess my brain is readjusting. I'm going to the track to jog for awhile, hopefully I'll feel better. 

I remember the first detox which was pretty much the exact same amount of valium use - the sweats lasted a week. My shirt would be covered in sweat - but I'd sleep fine.

So anyways, let the party begin.


----------



## benzo looser (Jul 22, 2012)

Woke up today no sweat less swimmy, I also had my ac turned at 76 instead of 78 though, so it was running throughout the morning. Day 5 or 6. Will likely wait until Sunday or Monday for my next update.


----------



## BrianMook (Dec 14, 2009)

benzo looser said:


> It's been 3 or 4 days now with no problems.
> 
> Mook, I do very good for myself! Have a house paid in cash, a bachelors degree, and 0 debt. I even have a car and a sports bike - paid in full
> 
> ...


Thats awesome its going so well for you.

The reason I asked those questions was because for some the withdrawal from going cold turkey is so bad they become housebound. So if they have a job then they are likely to lose it.


----------



## benzo looser (Jul 22, 2012)

BrianMook said:


> Thats awesome its going so well for you.
> 
> The reason I asked those questions was because for some the withdrawal from going cold turkey is so bad they become housebound. So if they have a job then they are likely to lose it.


Oh wow, that would suck.

Nope, I'm 100% at my normal semi depressed pessimistic self again  But I suppose that's better than being high all day. Which is how I felt. Good and high, and then 2.5 months in agitated and impulsive.

But I did go on a date with a pretty girl yesterday evening and had a good time. That's where my problem is. I depend too much on other people, or don't have enough friends of my own that I kind of make one person my ultimate friend and then when things go awry, I'm left feeling like I have no one. I admire people who keep a balanced life with many friends, and don't have to feel dependent on one person for their own happiness. These people have work friends, group friends, volunteer friends. So not only do they have all these relationships, but they have positive things going on in their lives that keep them busy. I need to develop more of a normal lifestyle, and will start focusing on that.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

I've gone off benzos cold turkey after long term use (a year or more) three different times. I was taking 5+ mg of Klonoping a day. It sucks but, for me anyway, it wasn't as bad as it seems to be for a lot of people. I mainly just had highly increased anxiety levels. I stopped cold turkey once the day before starting a new job. Five years later and I'm still with the same company. So just because you read so many horror stories doesn't mean it's going to be that bad for you. Don't get me wrong though, it is a rough ride. I just decided I had to keep doing the things I had to do regardless of how bad the anxiety got and eventually it would lessen. Seemed to take a month or two to really get back to a more reasonable level. Anyways, good luck to you.


----------



## benzo looser (Jul 22, 2012)

Just wanted to let people know that I've been off the valium with no problem. Most of my anxiety is a self affiirming affermation. I have been feeling un motivated however, and decided to stop taking my generic lexapro. Lexapro was great in the beginning to keep me from thinking about a problem or what have you for hours on end. But you know what - by thinking about that problem, I was motivated to resolve it. I've found that I'm completely content on putting things off to the side, where in the past I was 'get er done'. So I'm on day 3 of tapering half of what I use to take in the G lexapro. I got the body sweats last night, and am tapering because I've been on it for 2-3 years. I'm done with pills. I'll post periodically in this thread to let people know how my taper is going. 

The benzo cold turkey was no problem for me... But I was only one it for 2.5 months at an average of 15 mg a day. I'm afraid that if I had tapered the benzos, I would have tapered back up. If I have been taking the valium for a year, I would have tapered. 

Looking forward to not taking pills. Kind of funny. My brother was prescribed prozak from his shrink - he's never taken pills of any kind... Three days in he decided it wasn't for him. Mad respect for him. 

I know that there must be people who do in fact need these pills, but I think a lot of us start taking them at the first 3 weeks of a ****ty situation and then we just stay on them. Now I'm focused more on cognitive therapy. Think happy/good thoughts, feel happy/good. Life is pretty sweet, you don't need to be the life of the party to enjoy it. 

We get this idea through tv and what have you that people should always be happy. No. Think the beginning of civilization. Not everyone had a smile on there face at all times cracking jokes and having a good time. There's supposed to be ups and downs.


----------



## benzo looser (Jul 22, 2012)

Almost a week of tapering off lexapro, no problems to speak of. But I've also come to realize that I don't have social anxiety, hehehe. I just like to self diagnose myself. IDK, maybe I'm just a crazy left handed guy. 

But anyways, I'm done with being big pharmas ***** boy. I walked away from that propecia bull **** 5 years ago.. I said to myself, 'man taking this damn propecia everyday just reminds me that my hair is falling out. If my hair falling out is causing me to be unhappy then that makes me rather pathetic. Also, do I want to take a pill everyday until I finally man up and say F it'? So I stopped. 

Now it's time to stop the mind pills. 

However - I am now taking an herbal pill called Jing Herbs Peaceful Spirit. My moms friends son is part owner of the company out in CA or something, and I was happy to try it out... It's time to do some research on it and see what's in it.


----------



## benzo looser (Jul 22, 2012)

benzo looser is off all pharmaceutical drugs. Not only that, but he learned how to spell loser correctly!


----------



## Sons No1 friend (Jan 17, 2013)

benzo looser said:


> benzo looser is off all pharmaceutical drugs. Not only that, but he learned how to spell loser correctly!


Your posts have given me renewed hope for my adult son. I hope you are still drug-free!


----------



## phineas (Feb 10, 2013)

hi ,
i stopped taking diazepams 5 days ago after taking them for 2 years between 10mg-60mg every day - my question is if its simply totally stupid to cold turkey or possible???, i just relocated and have no access anymore :afr, so should i straight go to a doctor?
i do not feel so bad, i really have no clue what to do?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

well, it's possible to cold turkey, you msy be fine. But for some people it is very dangerous after being on relatively high doses for so long. Personally, I think to ensure your health and safety, you should go to some kind of hospital or clinic where a doctor will see you right away. Tell the doctor your situation, get your vitals checked out and get a prescription to take a low dose every few days for a little while just to make sure you don't rnd up with dangerou withdrawals and being unprepared. You've been fine for five days, so chances are you are in the clear. But I have known and known of people who quit cold turkey, were fine for a week, then had a terrible seizure out of nowhere. So, better safe than sorry, I say. A hundred bucks and a little patience now could possibly save your life.

besy of luuck to you.


----------



## phineas (Feb 10, 2013)

thank you a lot for your quick reply istayhome,
the thing is i have been trying to quit with the benzos already last year for a couple of weeks i made it without, then my head starts to spin,... so i know actually what might come up, i have no sweats or any signs of withdrwl bodywise but with me it is more a head thing - long term - i do not drink alcohol though, or any other substances 
i live in europe now and have a devorce on top of it, so it is quiete tough mentally to go trough
i hate going to doctors to get pills but i like taking them on the other hand but you can not take them forever , so it is so hard to make a decision


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, Valium has such a long half-life I can see where it would take a while for the withdrawal effects to even start (up to a week). Whether you decide to keep taking it, or to quit, I think you need to get more pills. If you're quitting, then you could just take a lower dose then usual (It sounds like you've been taking 10 mg pills, just use 5 mg). Anyways when those head spins/withdrawals creap up, take just enough to make it stop. pretty soon all the withdrawal effects will go away, as you have tapered down your dose.

Yeah, I hate even calling my doctor to ask for refills, but it's just part of taking the medicine. You can do it! Sorry to hear that so much crap is going on in your life right now. best of luck and I forgot to say, welcome to the forums! feel free to ask any questions, hopefully we can help you.


----------



## ILOVEXANAX (Jan 22, 2013)

My advice is to not go to that stupid f*** Cult forum for advice where the posters change their signatures once you make a post so in your head you think they are in a similar situation and force you to stay on their site. Damn cult leaders


----------



## phineas (Feb 10, 2013)

istayhome said:


> Yeah, Valium has such a long half-life I can see where it would take a while for the withdrawal effects to even start (up to a week). Whether you decide to keep taking it, or to quit, I think you need to get more pills. If you're quitting, then you could just take a lower dose then usual (It sounds like you've been taking 10 mg pills, just use 5 mg). Anyways when those head spins/withdrawals creap up, take just enough to make it stop. pretty soon all the withdrawal effects will go away, as you have tapered down your dose.
> 
> Yeah, I hate even calling my doctor to ask for refills, but it's just part of taking the medicine. You can do it! Sorry to hear that so much crap is going on in your life right now. best of luck and I forgot to say, welcome to the forums! feel free to ask any questions, hopefully we can help you.


Thank You for that welcome,
i wish i would have never taken just 1 stupid pill, i was doing ok b4, it was just a recreational thing which became an addcition very fast, with all sorts of negative side fx's, i think i have to go and talk with a doctor if i really think about it i have been taken valium's now for exactly 2.5 years 20 - 70 mg almost every day til 5 days ago
i lost weight a bit and stopped doing sports over those 2.5 years but i'm still healthy


----------



## phineas (Feb 10, 2013)

ps: called my doctor today - he came bye and i told him about my condition and he straight provided me with 3x 10mg , i see him on wednesday again, gonna tapper down slowly..., no stress


----------

